# Daisy Hates the groomers.....help!



## Devondaisy (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi, Daisy is 4yrs old and we have had her groomed since she was 5months. I also keep her regularly brushed and groomed at home BUT. she hates it with a passion, she turns into a stressed nervous snarling hound! We had a bad experience with the first groomer which has probably set the fear. We are now on our 4th groomer who is coming to the house but it is still pretty bad. She has suggested that we try Adaptil calming tablets...has anyone else used these with success? Please don’t suggest treats, shampoos, short session each day etc as we have tried everything We are currently doing 10mins a day with brushing with plenty of treats and keeping her coat reasonably short. Any tips ??


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I know you say don't suggest treats and short sessions but truly they are the only answer. Can you groom at home rather than putting her through the whole process with a stranger too?

When I adopted Molly she was not used to any of the process and I have always groomed her at home - we can take several days over the process as I only do as much as she is happy with - she is not restrained and can move away when she wants to - given the choice she has learned to stay and get rewarded


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Where there’s been trauma involved in the past is going for little and often with lots of high value rewards and praise to build up tolerance threshold and create a more positive association. It will be a long process so hang in there


----------

